# Small Doe/Big Buck Breeding Compatibility



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello All!

It is fall. Finally. :clapping:And...with Fall (For most of us) comes breeding season. Currently I am leasing a Purebred Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck. His name is SP. I originally had one doe (Lucy, Nubian/Pygmy. 5 year old Doe.) I wanted to use him with however, my two other does (Squeaks, 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf who has kidded before. And Gracie. 1 1/2 year old first-freshener Nigerian Dwarf.) are very uncooperative with breeding, and I'm considering using SP to breed them to as well . Anyways long story short we bred Squeaks to another buck however we used a PTest on her today and found out she is NOT pregnant. Right now, we have a two options. 1: Try again with the same buck who didn't get her pregnant or 2: breed her to the larger buck we are leasing. Squeaks is 17-18 inches tall at the withers and 20 inches long from her backside to her chest. She is a small doe. The only problem with option 1 is that we have to drive the goat there, and the car ride usually stresses her out and by the time we arrive at the breeders she is no longer in heat. SP is a larger Nigerian Dwarf. I'm not sure how tall however, Squeaks looks like a baby compared to him. Is it safe to breed them? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be safe.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> It should be safe.


Thank you!
I sure hope so. Squeaks was the runt from a litter of five and I'm scared she could have five... Not sure though.
Anyways,
Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

PTest is not reliable for goats. 

The size of the buck is less important than the birth weight of kids that are in his genetic lines, has SP sired any kids before? If he throws normal normal birthweights for Nigerians then I bet it would be okay.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

In general, you are safe with same breed breedings. There are exceptions as stated above with size of kids. If a Nubian buck throws large kids, I won't Bree him to my Nubian FF. I typically do a smaller buck or use a Nigerian. 

Sounds like you should be fine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The biggest buck I have ever had threw the most consistent smallest kids out of all the bucks I have had. Also my smallest height doe pushed a 10 pound breech kid out by herself while I was trying to open the gate and get in with her. So adult size (in the same breed) doesn’t mean much to me. 
Also I agree I wouldn’t put too much trust in those Ptests. When I first heard about them I bought a lot of them because I didn’t know how to draw blood yet. It said one doe was bred and she came up open (she was cystic so maybe that’s why) and it told me 3X another doe was open and I knew for a fact she was bred on the third test. After that I threw them in a box and never touched them again.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, and WelCome!!  I do not understand how big the difference in size is between SP and Squeaks. Photo of the two? (I mean, one at a time, with the same background, for easy comparison.) You must also consider the weight and strength of the billy at the mating. He presses strongly, as you might have seen.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi All!
Sorry for the delayed responses. I was waiting to see if Squeaks would have another heat cycle. As of now, she is about 60 days into pregnancy and has not cycled. Thankfully, we have not had a need to breed her to the larger buck as everything seems to be working out okay. From what I've seen/heard, SP has always given normal sized kids. When I went to pick SP from the breeder, we were talking about the kids she had from last year and her breeding schedule. Some of SP's kids were not necessarily big however, most of them they grew fast. She had a few kids born in February 2019 year that she was breeding this fall, as well as a few kids she would wait to breed next year in 2020. We ended up breeding Gracie to SP and we have not noticed her come back into heat and she should have been pregnant for over 23 days. Gracie will be a FF however, I'm not to worried about her. She is due on March 23. 

Thanks for all your help everybody! As of now, I pretty much just have everybody on food rations so we don't get any HUGE kids. Squeaks in a pretty big size as of now however, she could just have a big baby or a lot of them. If I were to shave her she would probably be a pretty normal size. Anways, thanks everybody!.....And have a happy kidding next year!:stork::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------

